# alpine cde-9870 "interrupt" HELP!!!!



## jettaglisteve (Dec 2, 2002)

I just got the alpine cde-9870 and it reads interrupt on the display... I have pressed the reset button but it does nothing, and the head unit only turns on and does nothing... I am really stumpped and getting upset... any help would be greatly appericated!!!
thanks
Steve


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: alpine cde-9870 "interrupt" HELP!!!! (jettaglisteve)*

did you try removing it completely from power?
That's all I got.


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: alpine cde-9870 "interrupt" HELP!!!! (jettaglisteve)*

What did you do with the Pink/Black wire? That is the audio interrupt, and if it is accidently shorting out it will trigger the audio interrupt.


----------



## VolksEffect (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: alpine cde-9870 "interrupt" HELP!!!! (Non_Affiliated)*

same error here. i think it is the pink/black as mentioned. what did you do with it?
ok i fixked it. the pink/black needs to be left open. its for cell phine interrupt. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by VolksEffect at 8:33 PM 3-12-2008_


----------

